# What should DIRECTV work on next?



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

This is just a simple poll. I'm sure you guys will come up with about 50 dozen different things that could be added, but the choices are limited to the following:

After you respond to the poll, please let us know why you made your choice .. 

Cheers


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Improved search.

Would love the ability to KEYWORD search using Google +/-/*/" conventions, which is probably as good a standard as any to choose from.

I envision an interface similar to TiVo's keyword SEARCH screen (below), but I'd go two better than TiVo and add *Channel* and *Date* as additional search categories.










Some example searches. Absent +/-, the default is "OR". So TITLE: CHRISTMAS CAROL should find any show with "Christmas" or "Carol" in the title.

*TITLE:* CHRISTMAS CAROL might find:
_Christmas in D.C._ *or* _The Carol Burnett Show_

*ACTOR:* HANKS FORD might find:
Shows starring _TOM HANKS_ *or* _HARRISON FORD_

*TITLE:* "CHRISTMAS CAROL" might find:
_A Christmas Carol_ but *not* _Carol Burnett's Christmas_

*TITLE:* CHRISTMAS -CAROL might find:
_Christmas in D.C._ but *not* _A Christmas Carol_

*TITLE:* LAW* might find:
_Law and Order_ or _Law and Order:Criminal Intent_ *or* _Law and Order:Special Victims Unit_.

*KEYWORD:* LAW* +NOTH might find:
*Only *episodes of _Law & Order:Criminal Intent_ *or* _Law & Order_ that star _Chris Noth_.

NOTE: This search could also be run as follows:
*TITLE:* LAW*
*NAME:* NOTH

*KEYWORD:* STAR +TREK +(BAKULA STEWART) might find:
*Only* episodes of _Star Trek:Enterprise_ starring _Scott Bakula_ *or* _Star Trek:Next Generation_ starring _Patrick Stewart_.

NOTE: This search could also be run as follows:
*TITLE:* Star +Trek
*NAME:* Bakula Stewart

*DATES* could be specified as following:


2008 (anything with that year)
0108 (limited to Jan, 2008)
0108...0308 (between January and March, 2008)
0108 0308 (January and March, but not February)
*Channels* could be specified like this:

"*4-1 200 231s 400&#8230;410*" would *only *find shows on channels 4-1, 200, 231(SD) or 400,401&#8230;410.

The REMOTE "1" key could toggle between *+ , - , * , " , &#8230; , #, )* and *(*.


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

Doug Brott said:


> This is just a simple poll. I'm sure you guys will come up with about 50 dozen different things that could be added, but the choices are limited to the following:
> 
> After you respond to the poll, please let us know why you made your choice ..
> 
> Cheers


I voted Faster Guide but a HD GUI should be in there


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

I chose faster guide only because there wasn't a sort of "whatever" choice.....I never gave any of those any real thought. So.....whatever the majority wants is ok with me. :group:


----------



## barryb (Aug 27, 2007)

I think this will be a slam/dunk Doug. 

Faster guide.

Sure, we all want a HD GUI, but thats not one of the options.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

What is "photos in guide"? Am I being thick here?


----------



## DogLover (Mar 19, 2007)

I would love for them to improve the search. Particularly good would be to put a GUI around the boolean search options, so that everyone could use them.

However, I think speed of the guide and other remote response issues have to be a higher priority. My HR20-700 has acceptable speed, but it is apprarently the fastest of the DVR's. (This may not be specific to the speed of the guide, but in general the speed which it responds to remote responses. However, it should be a higher priority than other changes.)

I don't know what photos in the guide would refer to, but this sounds like something that would be a secondary feature to the main functions of the DVR.


----------



## psweig (Feb 4, 2006)

Since year 1 (mine) I have an ongoing problem with search being unreliable and actually broken. *Sometimes* it doesn't return everything availlable with a keyword, and *most of the time* it stops it's returned list with "please wait..." and goes back to the top of the list. This has caused me to just scan my favorite channels for programs in which I am interested, which is very time consuming.


----------



## Movieman (May 9, 2009)

I voted for faster guide as well.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

Instead of a faster guide, I would prefer more accurate guide data ie: first run/ rerun.


----------



## JerseyBoy (Sep 1, 2006)

I did not vote because I don't care about any of those choices. There is only 1 more feature that I want and that is MRV. I didn't want DLB, never used it on the HR10 and do not use it now. So IMO MRV should have been before DLB. I had MRV since the late 90s with ReplayTV. I gave up ReplayTV to have HD and not having MRV has been a real pain.


----------



## ndole (Aug 26, 2009)

Add some jetfuel to the guide please!


----------



## jpx5 (Jul 24, 2007)

Faster Guide


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

Not sure why everyone is choosing faster guide, it's pretty darn fast now.

Anyway, Improved Search!!

Couple things off the top of my head:
1) Allow search to go against a custom favorite list (to avoid the channels i get problem)
2) Modify CCHAN to do multiple channel ranges (so you could do say 2-50 *and* 200-370) for example.
3) Put a GUI on the boolean operators so that regular Joe can use it, as Steve posted above.


----------



## jazzyd971fm (Sep 1, 2007)

Voted faster guide, but more accurate guide & HD GUI would be nice too


----------



## jagrim (Aug 26, 2006)

Faster more accurate guide


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Guide's fast enough for me.
Search works fine for my needs
I don't know what "photos in guide" means.


----------



## njblackberry (Dec 29, 2007)

Faster guide. Hopefully that could lead to faster everything else.


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

tcusta00 said:


> What is "photos in guide"? Am I being thick here?


Same here, not sure what that is.

Anyhow, speed and HDGUI on top of my list.


----------



## dsw2112 (Jun 13, 2009)

Faster guide -- hands down...


----------



## dbronstein (Oct 21, 2002)

bonscott87 said:


> Not sure why everyone is choosing faster guide, it's pretty darn fast now.


Because of the choices listed it's the only one that's of any use to me. I don't even know what "photos in guide" is, but as someone else said, it just sounds like fluff. And I only search by title, and that works fine, so I have no need for improved search.

If we're talking about improvements with the guide, I'm with the others who would like an HD guide in a smaller font so more channels and more times can be shown on the screen.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

I voted for faster guide, as fast as the Dish receivers (however fast they are) so when the E* folks can't say their box is 100 times faster then D* boxes

But what I'd really like (not a poll option) is cooperative scheduling like Replay had on their boxes.


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

A search that would include ONLY the channels I receive.


----------



## cadet502 (Jun 17, 2005)

davring said:


> A search that would include ONLY the channels I receive.


+1

I rarely use the guide, each page populates as fast as needed for me. Speed is not a real issue.

I would like the search to only give me CIG.

And what the heck are "Photos in Guide"?

.


----------



## nuspieds (Aug 9, 2008)

The guide on my HR20-700 responds and scrolls fast for me, so give me improved search with a better UI.


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

Reliably faster guide (mine is sometimes fast, sometimes slow).

Also, faster channel changes (particularly when tuning to an OTA channel via the AM21). Sometimes I have a completely black screen for 4 or 5 seconds after the info banner has updated with the new channel's data. I wish channel changes could be as fast as cable so that as soon as you hit enter or select or enter the last digit of the channel then (in best John Madden voice) boom! - the channel appears.


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

I chose Guide Speed as the best of the three choices, but in reality I would like to see DirecTV concentrate on an overall improvement in the HR's software.. improve the speed of everything. While there are lots of things we might ask for and features people would like to have, I think the most important single thing they could do right now is to tighten up the code and improve the overall speed and functionality of the existing feature set. Make sure each and every remote function works exactly as it is supposed to. Improve the error code system to make it possible to meaningfully diagnose why an recording error occurs. 

Get the existing feature set fully up to snuff.


----------



## rey_1178 (Dec 12, 2007)

i also voted for a faster guide. if that means and HD gui so be it!


----------



## calidelphia (Feb 17, 2007)

Faster Everything please.


----------



## TITAN_53 (Jul 23, 2007)

I voted for pictures in the guide just because its the only one that i dont know what it is. Guide speed is good for me other than a minor lag pulling it up which to me is expected and i've never had a problem with search. All are welcome but im curious what pictures in guide is.


----------



## xzi (Sep 18, 2007)

The whole query-to-record deal needs work. For me, I have to build they crazy queries, when all I really need is an "ANY CHANNEL" option that can ignore channels I don't get. Instead, I have to do AALL FRIENDS TTITLE NNOT THOMAS CCHAN 2 247, etc. and it STILL records crap I don't want.

The worst part is how 1 word titles just match EVERYTHING.


----------



## cnmsales (Jan 9, 2007)

I voted faster guide. Only because i dont know what picture in guide is?


----------



## twodutys (Feb 3, 2007)

MRV please!


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

Faster Guide by far


----------



## Sartori (Nov 15, 2008)

Not sure what you mean by photos in guide? The guide can't get much faster, no issues with search.....


----------



## rey_1178 (Dec 12, 2007)

Sartori said:


> Not sure what you mean by photos in guide? The guide can't get much faster, no issues with search.....


with 84% voting for a faster guide it's obvious it can be faster.especially when someone has experience with other dvrs.


----------



## Sartori (Nov 15, 2008)

rey_1178 said:


> with 84% voting for a faster guide it's obvious it can be faster.especially when someone has experience with other dvrs.


Okay, well I guess you guys can read alot faster then I can


----------



## captainjrl (Jun 26, 2007)

MRV


----------



## rudeney (May 28, 2007)

tcusta00 said:


> What is "photos in guide"? Am I being thick here?


I must be thick, too, because I'm not sure what that means. I chose faster guide because it was the best choice of the two that I did understand.


----------



## Groundhog45 (Nov 10, 2005)

Faster guide, and hopefully that will spill over to a faster HR21-700. What's photos in guide?


----------



## ATARI (May 10, 2007)

Well, if that's the choices, I have to say faster guide.

But what I really want now that we have DP, is to have an HD GUI.


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

Forget it all. 

Full steam ahead on a new receiver with the fastest Broadcom processor known to man.

Would order 2-4 of them tomorrow.

Simple, same software on the lastest and greatest Broadcom processor.

Then work on the HD GUI. 

P.S. I spend alot of wondering moments thinking about trying to invent a way to speed up (double clock) the Broadcom processor in the HR20.


----------



## Movieman (May 9, 2009)

Sixto said:


> Forget it all.
> 
> Full steam ahead on a new receiver with the fastest Broadcom processor known to man.
> 
> ...


Im with you on a new receiver. Maybe this 4 tuner whole home solution. Wasnt in the voting option so I couldnt mention it before.


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

I am quite content with all three. I wave my vote.


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

Movieman said:


> Im with you on a new receiver. Maybe this 4 tuner whole home solution. Wasnt in the voting option so I couldnt mention it before.


Yep, hoping that the whole home DVR is a high-end box (fast processor with 4 tuners) to server an entire home. Would then just treat it as an HR2x on steroids and replace every HR2x in the home.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Sixto said:


> Yep, hoping that the whole home DVR is a high-end box (fast processor with 4 tuners) to server an entire home. Would then just treat it as an HR2x on steroids and replace every HR2x in the home.


Same here. I'd want 2, but only for redundancy. My other 5 locations could simply be H21's. All this assumes we can get MRV to stream glitch-free, of course.


----------



## gdn (Aug 5, 2007)

Of those choices - I'd have to say faster guide. Overall - I just wish they'd fine tune the whole machine. While they have delivered on some great features lately - you just can't help but say it - none of them operate as smoothly or quickly or are as well implemented as Tivo had them 2 to 3 years ago.


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

calidelphia said:


> Faster Everything please.


I agree with this. All menus need to be faster.


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

Speed is always a plus.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Since D* was pushing TVApps in their latest newsletter, how about speed that up a bit while they're speeding everything else up?


----------



## kymikes (Jan 16, 2008)

Faster Guide but, more importantly, more consistent guide speed. I get significant variation from moment to moment which is much more disturbing than the actual difference in speed itself. This includes both the time to change channels as well as guide menu screen change speed.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

kymikes said:


> Faster Guide but, more importantly, more consistent guide speed. I get significant variation from moment to moment which is much more disturbing than the actual difference in speed itself. This includes both the time to change channels as well as guide menu screen change speed.


I agree with this. Back when I was a network engineer it was better if we gave our users a consistant response time. It's better to always give them a 1 second response time vs. .5 one time and 2 seconds the next.


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

Faster guide.

Without knowing more about photos in guide, no chance of even considering it.

Don't really care about search.


----------



## Milkman (Dec 6, 2006)

RobertE said:


> Faster guide.
> 
> Without knowing more about photos in guide, no chance of even considering it.
> 
> Don't really care about search.


I have no clue what photos in guide are about either.


----------



## jal (Mar 3, 2005)

Directv should focus on bringing the new HD-Directivo to market as soon as possible. That way, we won't have to keep having threads about how to improve the HR2x's, which never had the appeal of TIVO.


----------



## FrostyMelon (Dec 22, 2007)

I voted faster guide, but would also like improvement in search function.


----------



## kevinwmsn (Aug 19, 2006)

I voted for better search. I want it to find *channels I actually get*. If they *will*(not can) fix channels I get then things will be better for people with autorecords without having to resort to boolean searches for a part. channel number.


----------



## rey_1178 (Dec 12, 2007)

Sixto said:


> Forget it all.
> 
> Full steam ahead on a new receiver with the fastest Broadcom processor known to man.
> 
> ...


 i like the way you think.


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

I have a HR20 and I want a faster guide and faster time for channel changes. I can imagine what its like for people with newer HD DVR's.


----------



## Surveyor40 (Jan 5, 2006)

Faster guide could lead to speed improvements for all D* receivers and dvr's. Search is ok but is not a feature I use on a daily/regular basis.


----------



## socal404 (Jun 26, 2007)

I would like to see a box similar to what U-versus has, where you can record on one box and view on any receivers in the house.


----------



## PCampbell (Nov 18, 2006)

Faster Guide, The HR21 is slow in all areas but a faster guide would help.


----------



## timmmaaayyy2003 (Jan 27, 2008)

I voted for improved search since what I really want isn't specifically in the list.

What I'd really like to see is the possibility to do a title search, then an autorecord based on that regardless of what is in the current guide. This way I could record "Doctor Who", for instance, on whatever channel it shows up on without all the boolean mumbo jumbo. The average user probably has never heard of boolean, let alone be able to use it. I have an engineering degree and have a hard time wrapping my head around the keyword results as they are.:nono:


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

I voted improved search. I don't have better suggestions than some of the others posted, but I did not vote for faster guide because personally I rarely use it anyway.


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

I voted for faster guide.

I voted this way because I do not remember ever thinking anything on my DVR was too fast. I assume this includes all functions like list, to do population...


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

tcusta00 said:


> What is "photos in guide"? Am I being thick here?


Sorry poor wording on my part .. You know the images like you see on DVR Scheduler for shows? Things like that. A visual indication of the the show, not just a list description.


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

Doug Brott said:


> Sorry poor wording on my part .. You know the images like you see on DVR Scheduler for shows? Things like that. A visual indication of the the show, not just a list description.


Like movie posters?


----------



## barryb (Aug 27, 2007)

Doug Brott said:


> Sorry poor wording on my part .. You know the images like you see on DVR Scheduler for shows? Things like that. A visual indication of the the show, not just a list description.


Such as a single frame of "whats on" that channel?


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

barryb said:


> Such as a single frame of "whats on" that channel?


You know, like DVD covers or perhaps as Robert Said .. Movie Posters. that's the idea.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

The speed of the current guide works for me, so I would like enhanced/improved/advanced search capabilities over a faster guide or "photos in guide".

(If the question was about an enhanced/expanded guide, I might vote differently.)

*What am I looking for in search? *

1. *Expanded Count of "Recent Searches".* The DVR has to remember more than 25 recent searches. Unlimited would be ideal. 

2. *Top-10 searches.* It's great that I can re-run a search and look at the results, but I would love a feature that would return the 10 closest matches (in terms of date and time) to EACH search in my recent searches list. This would give me the ability to look at the top-10 results of ALl searches on one scrollable screen, much like the TiVo Wishlist search feature.

3. *Editable Recent Searches.* All recent searches need to be editable. Users need to have the ability to refine searches by editing the keyword or changing categories without having to create a new search and delete the old search. This should also tie in to Auto Record Series Links.

4. *HD Sub-categories.* The High Def category needs to be expanded to allow meaningful sub-categories to be selected, such as HD Movies, HD Comedy, HD Talk,e tc.

5. *User-friendly advanced searches.* Advanced keywords are great, but they need to be made easier for users to take advantage of, either with "check boxes" and fill in fields on an intermediate screen, or some other way to help the user "build" their advanced search string. For example:

_*Screen 1:*_ User enters their basic search term. There is an option to add search conditions. If selected, user goes to Screen 2, otherwise, Screen 3.
_*Screen 2:*_ Uses selects whether the search applies to TTITLE or NNAME, and optionally a CCHAN number or range. If selecting CCHAN, an input field opens to let users key in the low number and then a high number for the top of the range, if desired.
_*Screen 3:*_ User selects categories.
_*Screen 4:*_ User sees results, and has an option from this screen to Edit their search terms and conditions or save as Autorecord.

6. *Search on the Fly from the Info Screen.* Each person listed in the info panel, along with each category, should be hyperlinked to run a search on the selected name or category. This would permit users to find programming "related" to what they are viewing in the info screen.

7. *Custom Names for AutoRecord Series Links.* When saving a keyword search as an AutoRecord Series Link, users should have the ability to give the search a custom name, and the custom name would be used as the folder name in the Playlist. This improves user-friendliness as the playlist would not have a folder name full of NNOTS, TTITLES and CCHAN qualifiers - it would just be the custom name that the user input.


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

Doug Brott said:


> You know, like DVD covers or perhaps as Robert Said .. Movie Posters. that's the idea.


Now that it's more understood what you were refering too.

Absolutely not.

Until 1) they get the speed up and consistant, 2) Make the guide scale better on larger screen sizes.

This current guide/menu structure has been around for what 5 going on 6 years now? Sure they had the color change, but not much else has changed. It's time fore a major overhaul.


----------



## dbronstein (Oct 21, 2002)

If that's what "pictures in guide" means, then absolutely not. That would just be a waste of screen space.


----------



## anger grows (Dec 18, 2007)

Faster guide by far. Enough with the new features, it's time to beat every last ounce of performance out of these machines like an 8-bit console during its waning days.


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

The guide is pretty slow on my non-HR20s and I'd like to see it work a little faster.

But really, I don't have a complaint...just voting cause you asked.


----------



## say-what (Dec 14, 2006)

I voted faster guide by default - don't care about "photos in guide" and 99% of my searches are by title, which works fine. The other 1% are simple keyword searches that works fine for me also.

But I'd really like to see an HD GUI next.


----------



## beer_geek (Jun 14, 2007)

I just want it to be faster. I want it to respond properly when I press the button. There are times when it takes 30 seconds to get the channel I want because it's only processing 2 of the 3 presses. 

When switching between tuners, DP shouldn't give me 3-5 seconds of grey screen.


----------



## zudy (Jul 23, 2009)

Faster guide would be great.


----------



## pkoutoul (Mar 26, 2008)

RAD said:


> I agree with this. Back when I was a network engineer it was better if we gave our users a consistant response time. It's better to always give them a 1 second response time vs. .5 one time and 2 seconds the next.


+1. I keep messing up because I get in a rhythm when scrolling through a long list or something and it speeds up or slows down suddenly and I wind up selecting something or doing something inadvertently.


----------



## dmurphy (Sep 28, 2006)

I have to say, the Guide on my HR20 is much, much faster than it used to be .... but the R16 still whips its butt.

I've got zero patience, so speed is important!


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

....this appears to be one poll with a resounding result to it....


----------



## jodyguercio (Aug 16, 2007)

While both my units aren't snail's pace slow, a faster guide would be a nice thing as it seems that they have both slowed a bit in the last few weeks.


----------



## dcowboy7 (May 23, 2008)

When u do a poll it would help to explain the options.

What does 'photos in guide' even mean ?


----------



## Starchy77 (Jul 18, 2008)

Faster _EVERYTHING_ is what should be looked at next (after MRV is released nationally, of course )


----------



## MycroftHolmes (Dec 9, 2008)

I thought about it a while and though I feel speed is the most important improvement, I decided that search needed more representation. 

The most important search improvement in my opinion would be the grouping and sorting of search results by title. At very minimum I would like it to be an option. The second improvement would be to have the option to limit the search results to either channels I receive or to a custom favorites list.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

dcowboy7 said:


> When u do a poll it would help to explain the options.
> 
> What does 'photos in guide' even mean ?


It was explained above. When u read a thread it would help to read the whole thing. :grin:


----------



## n6io (Mar 12, 2009)

I have multiple DVRs. With the new fall schedule some evenings at prime time I need to record up to 4 programs at once. The DVR is better at resolving conflicts than the TiVo - it tells you which programs are in conflict and lets you pick the one to cancel. But what I would REALLY like would be for the two DVRs to work together. If you want to record a 3rd program it could offload the request to the 2nd DVR. Treat all 4 tuners as a shared resource. Obviously this would be an extension to MRV.

Another option - let me record more than one program per tuner. In most cases multiple locals are on the same transponder. One tuner could simultaneously record more than one program if two stations are on the same transponder. I do this with my PCI tuner and it works great! Might add a bit of load to the disk, and could confuse customers who don't understand how stations are mux'd onto transponders... but it would be a great capability.

While I'm on my soap box - the Double Play seems to give too much importance to things being buffered. On the TiVo if a recording wants to take the buffer not being viewed at the moment it just does it. Double Play seems to want you to allow it before it does it. I like the dual buffer, but would not mind if recordings, software downloads, etc took a tuner. I think this is why it turns itself off after 2 hours.

Anyway... I have to resort to pencil and paper to allocate the dvr tuners when I need to record 4 programs at once... if the receivers could do this automatically then you would have a real winner here!


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

For all those looking for a "faster" guide, what exactly do you mean?

Faster launching of the guide from the guide not visible to being visible?

Faster scrolling line by line? Page by page? Or left/right by single items or by 12 hour jumps?

Or are you looking for additional ways to navigate within the guide so you switch *views *faster and can be in a different place using a method that doesn't currently exist?

I'll be honest, I can live with it taking 3 seconds for the guide to initially generate when I first press GUIDE, but I can press PG DN to move in full page chunks very quickly and the RED/GREEN lateral jumps are also very quick. There is a small lag when scrolling to a row off screen, but again ... something I can live with.

From my estimation we're only talking a few seconds response time, and I know that will please people, but I'd so much rather have enhanced search features than simply a way to scroll through the guide faster.


----------



## Aztec Pilot (Oct 11, 2007)

FASTER FASTER FASTER. There are enough cool features being tested. Bring on the speed


----------



## jmunick1 (Jan 1, 2007)

Of those 3, I would say the guide by far gets used the most and is seen by the most customers. I would get primary functions, like the guide, working first before D* moves on to "Bells and Whistles"

Then Search, Then photos in guide.


----------



## Draconis (Mar 16, 2007)

I'm going to go with the majority here and vote for a faster guide.


----------



## dcowboy7 (May 23, 2008)

tcusta00 said:


> It was explained above. When u read a thread it would help to read the whole thing. :grin:


Yea like im gonna read all 684 posts hoping theres an answer.


----------



## dyker (Feb 27, 2008)

A faster guide is needed. Our contract is up and trying to decide if we move to a different DVR/vendor. 2 years ago we started researching D* HD DVRs moving from ReplayTVs (which were hooked to D*). We were concerned with all the bad press and complaints in the forums here but took the plunge anyway. Many posted that Replay like features like MRV were right around the corner. I figured it was probably a year away. Then D* bought Replay and I was hopeful. But they seemed to buy them just for the legal right to use some Tivo like features (since Replay and Tivo had an agreement). Not to incorporate the lightyears ahead Replay MRV features.

2 years later and still waiting. And that's fine because what frustrates our viewing experience most right now is the unstable guide. It may be a few days, or a few weeks, but eventually you have to RBR as guide or machine become so slow you can't even use it. A lightning fast solid guide should be the next priority.

I remember when the 5000 series Replays came out the software was unstable and slow. Then Replay had project *something* to just stabilize the and speed up the machine. And it was rock solid after that.


----------



## Voix des Airs (Mar 23, 2009)

I voted "Faster Guide". But what I really want is "Faster Everything." I actually find using the HR22 unpleasant. I've realized that I subconsciously avoid doing things on it because it is so slow. Just changing the cannel can cause some tooth enamel loss.


----------



## roadrunner1782 (Sep 28, 2008)

Faster guide would nice, but I would love an overall improvement in speed!


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Drew2k said:


> [...] I'd so much rather have enhanced search features than simply a way to scroll through the guide faster.


+1. We're in the minority, tho, probably because the majority of folks schedule recordings via the GUIDE.

Remember this poll?  A combined 70% of respondents prefer the GUIDE to SEARCH.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I'd love to see a search wizard, because I'm one of the 1% who uses search to its fullest. However, I think the other 99% would be better served by a faster guide. It would create the impression of an overall faster machine.


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

dcowboy7 said:


> Yea like im gonna read all 684 posts hoping theres an answer.


In the future, all you have to do is a thread search by Dougs user and you could quickly find this post.



Doug Brott said:


> Sorry poor wording on my part .. You know the images like you see on DVR Scheduler for shows? Things like that. A visual indication of the the show, not just a list description.


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

Steve said:


> +1. We're in the minority, tho, probably because the majority of folks schedule recordings via the GUIDE.
> 
> Remember this poll?  A combined 70% of respondents prefer the GUIDE to SEARCH.


That would be second on my list, since I do use it. Since the poll asked for only one answer, the speed is ranks higher. Whats more important to me then the guide speed is HR's inconsistency in recognizing remote commands. That would be #1 on my list.


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

Wouldn't "photos in guide" imply a slower guide, not a faster one???


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

billsharpe said:


> Wouldn't "photos in guide" imply a slower guide, not a faster one???


It would give you plenty of time to get a good look at the picture.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

I too voted for better search. Not sure how much faster the Guide needs to be, it's pretty fast now. Do you guys want it to read your mind and scroll before you hit page down or something? :lol:

As far as search I'm with Steve. Wildcard searches and improvements to the boolean search, like more characters allowed so I can do "AALL NASCAR RACING TTITLE NNOT QUALIFYING PRACTICE CCHAN 25 29 245 206 209". With Wildcards it could be "AALL NAS* RAC* TTITLE NNOT QUAL* PRAC* CCHAN 25 29 245 206 209".


----------



## pfp (Apr 28, 2009)

Doug Brott said:


> You know, like DVD covers or perhaps as Robert Said .. Movie Posters. that's the idea.


NO, NO, NO!
This will just take up space which we don't have to spare. I want to see more chanels and time slots *NOT* fewer.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

RunnerFL said:


> I too voted for better search. Not sure how much faster the Guide needs to be, it's pretty fast now. Do you guys want it to read your mind and scroll before you hit page down or something? :lol:
> 
> As far as search I'm with Steve. Wildcard searches and improvements to the boolean search, like more characters allowed so I can do "AALL NASCAR RACING TTITLE NNOT QUALIFYING PRACTICE CCHAN 25 29 245 206 209". With Wildcards it could be "AALL NAS* RAC* TTITLE NNOT QUAL* PRAC* CCHAN 25 29 245 206 209".


You just reminded me: As an enhancement I'd also have an option to give custom searches friendly names. Do you want a folder in your playlist named ""? Nah! However, if you were able to create that search, set an autorecord and then name it "MY NASCAR", that would be sweet ...

I updated my 6 point list to 7. 

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=2231365#post2231365


----------



## cadet502 (Jun 17, 2005)

Doug Brott said:


> You know, like DVD covers or perhaps as Robert Said .. Movie Posters. that's the idea.


Ahhhh.

As soon as the "use my DVR as a babysitter" group grips up on that concept they'll be plenty more votes for that one. :nono:

.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

Improved search.

It should find what I'm searching for without me having to make sure that the result is on a channel I actually get. The search should do that filtering not me.

Mike


----------



## dreadlk (Sep 18, 2007)

My guide on my HR23 takes 4-5 seconds to come up after pressing it. Its now slower since the last release. My HR20 on the other hand takes 1-2 seconds and is faster since the last release. 
I think they need to fix the guide speed issues


----------



## smimi10 (May 22, 2006)

I voted for faster guide, and to Drew's post about what does "faster" mean, I mean yes to everything he listed.

That said, I'd love to be able to utilize the search better. I've done some boolean keyword searches but it is not an easy thing to do or understand. 

But since the guide isn't fast enough to suit me, I don't mess with the search much. LOL.


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

*I voted for "Improved search".*

_I don't understand the option for "Faster Guide"? My unit's speed has changed over the years from one version of firmware to another, but more often than not, the only times my Guide has been slow is when my batteries are getting low, or RF interference...

Granted, many GUI features tend to be slower than that of my TiVo Series 3, but, the GRID guide is a tiny bit faster on my HR2x units._

When I first got a DVR (DirecTiVo), one of my favorite features was WISHLISTS. I never used WISHLISTS in a way that can be replicated by AUTORECORD, as I created a TON of WISHLISTS with my favorite actors/actresses, and often checked to see if there was something I wanted to record. Take someone like Mark Harmon who is on TV multiple times a day on NCIS via USA, ION, and more, and you get a To Do List filled with recordings... especially when you consider the -100 amount of WISHLISTS I have on my TiVo Series 3.

Imagine my joy when I got my first "Stand-Alone" TiVo, which includes "Guest Cast" information for TV episodes... meaning that I get more cast information via my TiVo Series 3 than I can my DirecTiVo's and my DirecTV Plus HD-DVRs... which means that when I search for an actor on my TiVo Series 3, I tend to get more results from my TiVo Series 3 than I do on the DirecTV Plus HD-DVRs...

I also second the desire for DirecTV to "fix" CIG... and the ability for DirecTV to allow the option to do SEARCHES limited to CIG (once it's "fixed"), as well as the option to omit PPV results.

_As for Photos in GUIDE (the NEW PIG), I like the idea, but not necessarily the follow-through. TiVo offers a feature similar to the "Movie Poster" idea on shows when viewed through TiVo Search (as well as actor photos), and it's nice, but it would have to be done very well for me to want it added in the guide. In individual episode info screens perhaps, but again, not necessary.

I would LOVE for DirecTV to add channel logos in the GUIDE/PLAYLIST. A feature I sorely miss from my old Sony SAT-B65. _

Now, if increasing the 50 Series Link limit on the DirecTV Plus HD-DVRs was an option, that would have gotten my vote over the "Search" feature.

~Alan


----------



## Syzygy (Dec 5, 2005)

None of the above. *Fix the bugs!*

Don't need a faster Guide. Need faster responses to keypresses, and an end to ignoring them.


----------



## rey_1178 (Dec 12, 2007)

Syzygy said:


> None of the above. *Fix the bugs!*
> 
> Don't need a faster Guide. Need faster responses to keypresses, and an end to ignoring them.


agreed


----------



## Jlg (Sep 11, 2006)

Syzygy said:


> None of the above. *Fix the bugs!*
> 
> Don't need a faster Guide. Need faster responses to keypresses, and an end to ignoring them.


I agree, pretty much the same thing. Faster response in the guide. And while you are at it, more lines, Tivo has eight. And that mean program lines, not more for other uses, find somewhere else to advertise.


----------



## dbronstein (Oct 21, 2002)

RunnerFL said:


> As far as search I'm with Steve. Wildcard searches and improvements to the boolean search, like more characters allowed so I can do "AALL NASCAR RACING TTITLE NNOT QUALIFYING PRACTICE CCHAN 25 29 245 206 209". With Wildcards it could be "AALL NAS* RAC* TTITLE NNOT QUAL* PRAC* CCHAN 25 29 245 206 209".


How about a user-friendly search interface so you could do all that without having to be a computer engineer (or knowing all the keywords and codes since most people don't).


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

How about a "One-For-All" feature that will make everyone happy with every feature and the way the features operate? :sure:


----------



## Lee L (Aug 15, 2002)

I voted for faster guide. And buy guide, I mean the entire GUI system.

I think fixing the issue with not responding to keypresses alone would go a long way to making the machine seem faster.

I also think improved search would be good. Even there, the keypress issue rears its head. Kind of hard to use the nice triple tap function when you never know if it is receiving the second and third press.


----------



## RCinFLA (Oct 4, 2006)

Agreed, playing recorded programs on other units via network.

Dish network has this feature already.

Would also like non-DVR with network capability to play from DVR.


----------



## AlexCF (Oct 14, 2006)

You know what I'd like more than any of the options in the poll? Get rid of the infernal 50 series limit!

I just missed some premieres because I had to remove the prioritizer entries for some shows to free up room. Then, sure enough, those shows started up again and I forgot they were no longer set to record.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

dbronstein said:


> How about a user-friendly search interface so you could do all that without having to be a computer engineer (or knowing all the keywords and codes since most people don't).


Would Item 5 below work for you? 



Drew2k said:


> The speed of the current guide works for me, so I would like enhanced/improved/advanced search capabilities over a faster guide or "photos in guide".
> 
> (If the question was about an enhanced/expanded guide, I might vote differently.)
> 
> ...


----------



## dbronstein (Oct 21, 2002)

Drew2k said:


> Would Item 5 below work for you?


It's hard to say without seeing the actual implementation, but something along those lines would be great. The point is to make it accessible to people who don't speak boolean.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Just saw a new Dish vs. DirecTV commercial. Dish shows a side by side screen with both services guides and the difference in scrolling speed between the two. They also tout their TV2 capability (didn't see it mentioned it was SD only though).

So maybe, if DirecTV's watching this poll and Dish commericals, they might do something to speed the boxes up a bit (and make it consistant).


----------



## qprhooligan (Dec 5, 2007)

i wish they would just fix the bugs they have now and stop adding features that create more bugs. 

And work to make the HD quiet again. I get woke up every night from noisy hard drive since the latest software DL.


----------



## primetime (Mar 23, 2007)

MRV is about the only feature I care about anymore. The guide seems plenty fast enough, I haven't had any problems with the current search functions (but I don't search on such specific things like guest cast members or even specific actors) usually just looking for a specific show, movie, or sports team. I would definitely hate the movie poster or actor picture idea - - zero interest in that and afraid it would clog clutter and slow the system.


----------



## rey_1178 (Dec 12, 2007)

RAD said:


> Just saw a new Dish vs. DirecTV commercial. Dish shows a side by side screen with both services guides and the difference in scrolling speed between the two. They also tout their TV2 capability (didn't see it mentioned it was SD only though).
> 
> So maybe, if DirecTV's watching this poll and Dish commericals, they might do something to speed the boxes up a bit (and make it consistant).


interesting. i haven't seen that commercial yet. you do make a good point.


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

Well the poll results are pretty conclusive. If history tells us anything, DirecTV will be working on "Photos in guide" next


----------



## cartrivision (Jul 25, 2007)

Hey, here's a novel idea.... how about getting the HR2x DVRs to respond properly to remote commands instead of randomly delaying them by 1-2 seconds, or completely failing to process them, or improperly interpret a momentary button press as a press and hold action, or processing a single button press as a multiple button press???????


WHERE IS THE POLL ASKING WHY DIRECTV KEEPS ADDING NEW FEATURES WHILE FAILING TO PROVIDE ACCEPTABLE BASIC PERFORMANCE, OR KEEPS ADDING NEW FEATURES WHILE FAILING TO FIX BUGS IN BASIC FUNCTIONALITY THAT HAVE BEEN REPEATEDLY REPORTED, AND CONTINUE TO BE PERPETUATED IN NATIONAL RELEASE AFTER NATIONAL RELEASE?????


----------

